
Ask HN: Questions to ask when considering joining a 1-man struggling business? - sfdata
Business Qualities<p>Revenue: 50K&#x2F;month off online store<p>Emailing list: 70K users, not taking advantage of marketing at all<p>Website: Minimal<p>Employees: One struggling founder who is stressed out and wants an exit<p>Finances&#x2F;Debt: Unsure<p>My goal: Get on a two-year plan to sell the business, learn and grow through a side project<p>I reached out to a business to help out in a small way, the response I got was asking me to help out in a big way. Business (sales&#x2F;popularity&#x2F;revenue, etc) peaked for this business around 5 years ago and has been struggling ever since.<p>The current owner told me there were once 3 people total, but business differences drove them apart and he had to buy them out. What once was a passion project for this owner, now is a struggling business looking for an exit.<p>I&#x27;m interested in helping this business out (my skills are complementary and different than what the current owner has) not because of money, but because of the business opportunity to learn, grow and have a side project for myself.<p>What questions would you ask this current founder about his business to evaluate the opportunity?
======
sharemywin
Why not get the business appraised. The talked to the owner about a XX% of the
difference in value when you sell it in 2 years. If the owner decides to keep
it he gets it re-appraised and pays you that XX% of difference. Maybe in
payments.

